# How To Put Her Down?



## Egg_Newton (Nov 26, 2013)

I have asked for all kinds of her for my mini-nubian Strawberry but after finding a second CL absess on her in the 3 months that I've had her and the sores on her hind end that won't heal I've decided it is probably best just to put her down. I don't want to give her someone else and perpetuate the spread of CL and I don't want to risk her infecting the rest of my herd. Does anyone have any experience they could share with me? It breaks my heart because I've tried so hard to nurse her back to health and am so furious that someone would allow her to become so ill in the first place! I want to insert a crying face and a angry face but can't seem to find the smiley icons


----------



## alsea1 (Nov 26, 2013)

Stand above her and shoot with a 22. Point the gun towards her lower jaw.
She will not feel a thing.


----------



## alsea1 (Nov 26, 2013)

After reading this I thought I had better clarify.
You point the gun barrel at the back of the head. Angled toward lower jaw. This should give you a good clean kill shot.


----------



## elevan (Nov 26, 2013)

I agree with alsea...but if you don't feel comfortable doing it yourself, you could ask someone to do it for you or have your vet euthanize her.

You'll likely want to be cautious with how you dispose of the body since she has CL.  I've never dealt with CL, but I don't think that you would want to bury the body.  Hopefully someone with CL experience will comment.


----------



## alsea1 (Nov 26, 2013)

As bad as it sounds burning the carcass may be good.
Consider it a cremation.


----------



## Egg_Newton (Nov 26, 2013)

What about just taking her to the butcher?


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 26, 2013)

You may check out your state lab. Ours will do a full necropsy and disposal for around $65 for a goat of her size. I agree that cremation would be best. I am very sorry. I know you have given all you could for her. 

No do not take her to the butcher. The goat would be condemned anyway because of the CL. Your local vet should be able to euthanize her too. 
Alsea is right, you can do it, but sometimes vet assisted euthanasia is best.


----------



## Egg_Newton (Nov 27, 2013)

From everything I've read the meat is safe. Unless it's internal CL is only on the hide. It may sound bad but I would feel better if she didn't go to waste.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 27, 2013)

What other treatments have you given her? De wormer? Antibiotics? There are withdrawal times- some are days some are weeks. 
Sick goats should not be eaten. 
CL can be internal even with external lumps.


----------



## Renegade (Nov 27, 2013)

Egg_Newton said:


> What about just taking her to the butcher?


Go ahead and take her to the butcher. They will just cut a CL abscess off and dispose of it even if it's internal. Just make sure you haven't used any meds on her recently. I know plenty of people that butcher CL positive does.

Donna


----------



## Renegade (Nov 27, 2013)

Forgot to add. Around here you can take a live goat to the butcher and they will do the kill.


----------



## Egg_Newton (Nov 27, 2013)

She hasn't had any wormers or antibiotics in about a month if not longer. Only an external ointment on her hind end.


----------



## Renegade (Nov 28, 2013)

You should be past all withdrawal times then. If all the dewormers were given orally.
Sorry you couldn't help her.


----------



## Egg_Newton (Nov 28, 2013)

she has an appointment inabout a week and a half.


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (Nov 29, 2013)

There are few meat herds where CL is NOT present. It's extremely common because it doesn't matter to meat producers. It's a skin disease that gets trimmed off with the hide. If it's internal, then, yes, the carcass is no good. 

I'm glad that at least you are putting her to good use. So many people think CL is the plague and off anything with a lump immediately. I inherited a positive herd, and while the abscesses are ugly and a pain to clean, my herd is happy, otherwise healthy, and gives me lots of tasty milk. I understand now why other countries treat it like a cold! But if your doe has other health issues, I understand why this is the last straw for you.


----------



## Egg_Newton (Dec 9, 2013)

Well its done. I bawled my eyes out the whole way home. Even tho I did everything I could I still feel like I failed her. I'm sorry, Strawberry.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 9, 2013)

you didn't fail her


----------



## Sheepshape (Dec 9, 2013)

You did what you had to do.....it would not have been fair to keep her.
I had a sheep with it last year and even if I had a gun,there's no way I could..... I have found out that the local dog's home will euthanise sick animals for £15.....they just go off to sleep on the end of the needle. 
I could hardly drive home through the floods of tears,though.
So....good call,even though it hurt.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 9, 2013)

you did the best for her


----------



## Trigoat&pbrlover (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## Egg_Newton (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your support. It really does help to talk to other goat people. Everyone else just thinks I'm crazy for not going to the grocery to buy my milk like the rest of the world.


----------



## elevan (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 1, 2014)

Sorry about Strawberry!


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 2, 2014)

I wanted to say I'm sorry for your loss.  I have not encountered CL, thus far -- in fact, I don't know what it is but will look it up when I get home.  I had a goat killed by a dog this year, purchased a nubian that died within 24 hours due to internal injuries it had recieved where I bought it from, and the replacement they gave me died inexplicably a month later.  Goats are incredibly hard to lose, I think, due to their personality.

I also wanted to say: I empathize with not wanting an animal to go to waste.  The animals I lost this year were all fed to my dogs after they were pelted and parted out.  I slough the skulls so I can paint them, keep the hides so I can start tanning next year, and feel like it's justice to feed them to the dogs, as nature doesn't let things go to waste.  With a diseased animal, where there were consumption concerns, I would burn them in a wood pile, as the ashes could be put in the garden.

Head up, hun   You did all you could.


----------



## Egg_Newton (Jan 29, 2014)

So, I picked up my packages from the butcher a few weeks ago. So far I made some homemade spaghetti sauce with the spicy Italian sausage, broiled some chops, and cooked a roast in the slow cooker. I must say goat is delicious!


----------

